# Issues with 2010 Altima



## zutozman (Dec 18, 2012)

I recently purchased a 2010 Altima 2.5S 4 cyl sedan with CVT and 23,000 miles and have noticed some issues I wonder if anyone else has experienced and what the dealer has done to remedy the problems.

1. As the weather gets colder, from a cold start I've noticed a knocking sound (3-4 thumps) and tapping until the car warms up.

2. The driver side window squeaks, raising and lowering especially when wet.

3. When I turn the fan off there is a whirring sound as it stops.

4. An odd one - the trunk has popped open by itself a few times, twice while I was driving and I had not opened it prior to it happening.

I'm going to bring it in but want to know if any of these are "common" issues with the Altima, if the dealer is aware of any of these and what success anyone has had in getting them resolved.

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've seen the "trunk issue" occur on older Altimas due to a faulty keyless remote transmitter. Try removing the battery out of the transmitter and see if the incident stops occuring; if it does, replace the remote transmitter. 

The whirling noise could be a bad blower motor bearing or something stuck in the cage; the latter is less common these days on vehicles with in-cabin air filters, such as yours.


----------



## zutozman (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the great feedback. I'm still going to take my car to the dealer since it's under warantee and to have these issues on record in case the same thing happens after the warranty expires.

FYI, I thought the same thing regarding the trunk issue and removed and put back the battery back in and put the key in my shirt pocket, but it still happened. It's even happened when I went into a store and came out and found the trunk had popped open.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

someone was having the same problem (cant find the thread) with the trunk, I want to say is was the (car) battery...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

it was in a different fourm, and on a 350Z, and it was the (car) batt that solved his problem


----------



## life-is-a-journey (Nov 28, 2012)

*I have not had any issues!*

Hello!
I just got my 2010 Altima 2.5S about two months ago and it had about 56,000 miles on it when I purchased it. I have not had any issues -of any kind - so far with mine. Since mine has more miles than yours it my have had some issues in the past that I'm not aware of. The Carfax looked good on my car.

The trunk popping open really sucks if you have invested in any stero equipment. Hope you get all of the bugs worked out. Please let us how you get your problems solved, just in case I or anyone else has them in the future. Good Luck!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

1. The ticking is normal on cold tempature start up. The VTC's are "suppose" to act like a check valve but don't do it very well

2. Another normal problem, the easy fix is to replace the window guide. I actually just clean them out cause everytime I've gotten a ticket with this complaint, the customer had been an avid smoker and the guide was full ash when I cleaned it.

3. this one may be the motor itself but I'd have to hear it and compare it to a know good one personally.

4. This one is strange cause you aren't suppose to be able to open the trunk while in drive. I would be checking the BCM for a short to power to the trunk release.


----------



## kenelvis334 (Feb 27, 2013)

Where can you get a cheap but affordable painted rear spoiler for Altima?
I just got a 2010 Altima and I really want a spoiler but I do not know where I can get one that's affordable because purchasing it through the dealership is expensive. I would prefer a company with good reputation or discounted Nissan accessories. I will be installing it myself. Which is better: blow-molded abs or fiberglass? Taped or nuts and bolts?


----------

